# Routing cavities for electric guitar pickups



## jakeelee (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

when routing the cavities for guitar pickups, what kind of router bits do you use?
And do you drill a whole where starting to route?

What is the best way to do this job?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21306-routing-tutorial-beginners.html

Hans,

This is a good job for a pattern and template. You can use a bottom cleaning bit and a template guide.

If the bit is designed for plunging you can do this without drilling a starter hole, but I think it would be a good idea to do so. If you drilled out an area larger than the bit that would give the bit some room to eject the sawdust.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/15971-bass-head.html


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

As long as your'e using a plunge bit(cutters on the bottom) there's no need to drill a pilot
I use up-cut spiral bits whenever possible, because they're smoother and faster.
an easy way to make a template is to glue up four strips of MDF-(pocket screw if possible) perpendicular to eachother to make your rectangle. Allow space to use an offset bushing-type guide and you can allow for different radii to be employed for the pickup cavity. leave long "legs" on the template so you have something to clamp with.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Hans

I do use a forstner bit to remove a lot of the debris inside the cut out then finish with the bit shown. Be careful not to go too deep if you decide to rough it out I did the whole body with those two bits.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

With my template fixed to the body material, I route around the inside of the template. I then take the body to the drill press and remove most of the waste with a saw tooth bit. Return to the router and complete the cavity. Less dust and wear on the router bit.


----------

